# Dividend Seeking



## Julia (15 April 2006)

Those who choose stocks primarily on the basis of their yield might find this article interesting.

http://smh.com.au/news/money/long-way-down/2006/04/10/1144521273888.html

Julia


----------



## justjohn (15 April 2006)

thank you for the article Julia as im a dividend investor who enjoys the  cashflow but as the article states you have to be on your guard to make sure its not borrowing to fund dividends. Also it mentions chickens & chooks i hope they're not related to our sbm  :dunno:  chicken


----------

